# So who here remembers The Adventures of Tintin?



## skleung (Oct 11, 2010)

It was one of my favorite childhood shows growing up. This past weekend, I was talking to some friends about shows we watched as kids, and Tintin came to mind. After that, i just HAD to do a cover of the opening theme song. haha

This is all for fun, I hope you like it. 

I tried to emulate the orchestral parts all on midi, but I think it turned out decent. 

YouTube - TINTIN opening theme (Sam Leung rock guitar version)

TINTIN ROCK! haha 

blessings

Sam


----------



## John Watt (Aug 24, 2010)

What about Rin Tin Tin?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I thought Steven Spielberg was supposed to be making a live-action Tintin movie? Or did I remember that wrong?

and yoooooooooo Rintie!!


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

AHAHAH

Hergé (From the bio page: 1924 From this point onwards, Georges Rémi signed his drawings with the name Hergé, reversing his initials, "R.G." (as pronounced in French). ) hated almost ANY proposal for live action and when talked into the two live actions he was talked into was bitterly disappointed with their outcomes (Tintin and the Blue Oranges and Tintin and the Golden Fleece, both very hard to find. I have only found one French copy coded for showing in Europe and that was a few years ago of the Golden Fleece movie). He was so incredibly finicky about his characters that he put it in his will that no one would be allowed to do Tintin following his death.

The web site is a good site to visit and there is a fair biography on Herge and his life's work Tintin.com

Another fav (still is) is the Asterix comic by René Goscinny and Albert Uderzo 










Though René Goscinny passed away in 1977, Albert has continued with the comic and it is still quite alive and well and I think there is going to be writers of it following onwards from Albert as well, I do no think he is as finicky as Hergé was. And there is a series of live action movies that are rather fun to watch come out over the recent last few years.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I read Tintin in french class and Asterix from the library during the summer. Loved Asterix.


----------



## skleung (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the spielberg movie is still a go. It's on imdb, and i've seen some youtube clips(interiew type) 

haha, @ johnwatt, i've never heard of rintintin before. I had to google that.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i remember the show...even the straight french version...

i'm pretty sure Ryan Reynolds is supposed to be playing the lead in the new live action film


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh yeah..Tintin and Astérix...my 2 favorite comic books..got all of them here still, and read them almost all of them every other year...just something about them..

As for a Live Action, I think the live action filming is actually done. Jamie Bell as Tintin..and Simon Pegg and Daniel Craig part of the cast that should be pretty cool.

The Live Action film of Asterix are damn cool also...Specialy the second one..with Monica Bellucci..


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i didn't know about this movie...but i've always thought she was Hawt!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

John Watt said:


> What about Rin Tin Tin?


I remember Rin Tin Tin but never heard of TinTin. It must be my age.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

FlipFlopFly said:


> I remember Rin Tin Tin but never heard of TinTin. It must be my age.


Ok..now i got to ask...Cause TinTin started out like...what...int he 30's?...and they are still sold pretty much everywhere you can buy books..


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Yup, I think I ate too fast.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

*Rin Tin Tin*




> *Origins*
> 
> The first of the line (c. September 10, 1918 – August 10, 1932) was a shell-shocked pup found by American serviceman Lee Duncan in a bombed-out dog kennel in Lorraine, France, less than two months before the end of World War I. He was named for a puppet called *Rin tin tin* that French children gave to the American soldiers for good luck. The dog returned at war's end with Duncan to his home in Los Angeles, California.[1] In color he was a dark sable, with very dark eyes.
> Nicknamed *Rinty* by his owner, the dog learned tricks and could leap great heights. He was seen performing at a dog show by film producer Charles Jones, who paid Duncan to film Rinty. Duncan became convinced Rin Tin Tin could become the next Strongheart.


*The Adventures of Tintin*




> _*The Adventures of Tintin*_ (_Les Aventures de Tintin_) is a series of comic strips created by the Belgian artist Georges Rémi (1907–1983), who wrote under the pen name of Hergé. The series first appeared in French in _Le Petit Vingtième_, a children's supplement to the Belgian newspaper _Le XXe Siècle_ on 10 January 1929.


So, Rin Tin Tin preceeded Tintin by ~20 years. In the USA there was little to no focus at all on European anything (they even wanted to pretend there was no war going on their from '39 onward). Rin Tin Tin was one of a series of famous "dogs", the next to follow Rin Tin Tin was:

*Lassie*




> *Lassie* is a stage name for several dog actors. The fictional character was created by Eric Knight in a short story expanded to novel length called _Lassie Come-Home_. Published in 1940, the novel was filmed by MGM in 1943 as _Lassie Come Home_ with a talented dog named Pal playing Lassie.


However, Europeans had already a long tradition of anthropomorphic animal cultural icons. It was a greater novelty to have a human be the focus of an animal as an icon instead. Tintin fit that bill, he was idolized and ridiculed silently by his dog Snowy. A similar experience was also the backing for Asterix, at a time when the French were still licking their wounds over WWII they needed a way to be both proud of themselves as people and to find a way to forgive the failings that many had (the sympathizers vs the underground) and in its way gave some solace to a lot of hurt people.

So, families in North America with a strong European affiliation will have had a stronger chance to know of and to have enjoyed the original Tintin and Asterix adventures. Myself, had I not lived in Iran from 1977 to 1979 (22 months overseas work project my father took) I would probably not have discovered Tintin or Asterix until much latter in life. As it was, these two comix were what I "cut my teeth" on for learning to read independently. From these comix at age 7, I went on to reading Frederick Forsyth at age 8 and by age 9 read The Hobbit and the Lord of the Rings trilogy. Prior to this my mom would read me Dr Seuss and Beatrix Potter stories  For me, adventures of the unbelievable were far more entertaining. I have had occasion to observe some of the Rin Tin Tin shows and even had I been introduced to them at a young age, they would not have captivated me. I did watch Lassie and liked Lassie for a time, but that like faded early on and was gone by the time I was reading independently.

:B now, back to Mafia Wars and the unrepentant beating, bruising, and enjoyable killing!!


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

I remember the oversized graphic novel style Tin-Tin books from the late seventies/early eighties.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I remember Tin Tin on TV and we own a book or two as well. I'm 22.


----------

